# Recent Upgrade Issues for 11.2 RELEASE



## jrossiter (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi,

For some reason when I try to update the 11.2 RELEASE, I get the following error when I try to use freebsd-update fetch-->

```
root@logger-temp:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.
```

Last time I tried to do this (with this version) was back in Nov/Dec timeframe and it worked just fine. I just wanted to install the latest patches for a new 11.2 RELEASE build.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Vull (Apr 17, 2019)

I can't duplicate that error, but I'm already up to date.
	
	



```
root@dellfp27:~ # freebsd-update fetch 
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.2-RELEASE-p9.
root@dellfp27:~ # date
Wed Apr 17 13:14:59 CDT 2019
root@dellfp27:~ #
```
What is your output from `freebsd-version; uname -a`?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 17, 2019)

Try the following, remove all files and directories in /var/db/freebsd-update and rerun `freebsd-update`.


----------



## jrossiter (Apr 18, 2019)

Vull said:


> I can't duplicate that error, but I'm already up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look. Here's the output:

```
root@atp-logger-temp:/var/db/freebsd-update # uname -a
FreeBSD atp-logger-temp 11.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:09:26 UTC 2018     [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## jrossiter (Apr 18, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Try the following, remove all files and directories in /var/db/freebsd-update and rerun `freebsd-update`.


Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, same issue after removing all files and folder from that directory.


----------



## jrossiter (Apr 18, 2019)

Nevermind....IPS issue....

Thanks again for taking a look.


----------

